# Haunted Hills Cemetery 2007



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is a link to my pictures on Photobucket
Pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket
Check them out, and let me know what you think, I will be expanding it alot this year. I also hope to collect some money and/or can goods for charity, because I get alot of people that come and see it. I hope you like my haunt.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oops bad link...try again!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I know, but thanks though. This is my 9th post, so I am getting very close to being able to edit.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

The link is fixed, yay! 
Check it out


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool yard. I really dig the guy on the roof. I have had a mask for two years and have been looking for the perfect costume for him. I want to put him on my roof reaching down over the door at the tot's.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for your compliment. I actually got the idea to put someone on the roof from someone else who lives by me that did that. It really does look cool. This year I am going to switch it up, and have Jason on the roof.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ohhhh, uplit skelly goblin... Me like!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking props. How do you get the guys to stay on the roof? Loved all your pictures.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, I got him on the roof by drilling a screw into his arm, and then into the wood on the top sections of roof. It actually worked pretty good, and he never fell, or even moved.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice haunt! Lots of standing characters... this would be a good yard for the old "stand still and act like a statue" trick hehe that one always gets a good scare when the "prop" yells and comes after them


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I actually dressed up in a costume last year on Halloween ,and stood really still behind my fence. It is really funny to move just a little bit when a kid goes by, and then they tell there parents, only to get a reply of "all of that stuff is fake". I cant tell you how many times that happened. Last year was really crazy too because I wasnt expecting alot of little kids to come up, but pretty many did. And there were alot of teenagers who would not even set foot in my yard, I get a big kick out of that.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Lookin' good. Adding in the new props you made this year will be cool. I can see already that you are gonna run into storage issues (like many of the rest of us... myself included).


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Lookin good! I absolutely LOVE the big tall skeleton guy on the left, especially at night.:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool yard tyler...
I especially like this guy








something pretty creepy about it
Great Job


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment on my big skeleton. I refer to him as "big guy". I actually got him at Walgreens, but he was a hanging prop. So I made a pvc structure for him, and then painted it black.


----------

